# medical latex... where can I get it?



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello, all. I've been shooting with Thera Band gold and would like to cut up some medical latex bands that my Scout came with. I haven't had any luck searching for it anywhere on the net. keep getting gloves and everything but what I'm looking for. Perhaps I'm searching under the wrong name?


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

http://simple-shot.com/diy/bulk-pure-latex-sheet-1/

We expect to be restocked by early next week, if not sooner.


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Simple... I've bought bands off of you guys before. I was looking for more of a bulk deal. Thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Simple shot does sell in bulk as it is all i use. I have something like 40 + feet of the .4 latex and it is the best stuff I have ever used as it lasts forever. and makes a slim band that chucks power and speed into the ammo. Mine is getting old now as I took a long break so I am gonna have to start ripping through some band sets lol.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Hernan said:


> Hey Simple... I've bought bands off of you guys before. I was looking for more of a bulk deal. Thanks


Contact us and we might be able to work something out, depending on the quantity you are looking to purchase


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

When I searched latex, I got suppliers of fetish apparel and the raw materials to make the costumes.
I wonder if latex thongs have any zip in them?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Try searching latex tourniquet


----------



## Januzs (Mar 29, 2016)

Google: "latex tourniquet"

Read this article: http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/ordered-too-much-latex-tourniquet-bands-40807/


----------

